# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Σινιαλα Προπολεμικων Ελληνικων Επιβατηγων [Funnel colors of Pre-WWII passenger Ships]

## Nicholas Peppas

Ξεκινω (σημερα 6/12/2009) μια ενα καινουριο θεμα, ετσι για να ξαναδουμε η να μαθουμε *τα σινιαλα των Προπολεμικων Ελληνικων Επιβατη**γων*. Ελπιζω να ειναι ενδιαφερον. 

Βαζω εδω ωρισμενα πρωτα σινιαλα και ελπιζω διαφοροι φιλοι να προσθεσουν μερικα γρηγορα.  *Μας ενδιαφερουν ιδιαιτερα οι παραλλαγες και η ιστορια τους. Επισης σινιαλα μικρων εταιρειων

*Για τις μεταπολεμικες εταιρειες θα κανουμε ξεχωριστο θεμα. Για τα μετα το 1970, ελπιζω να ενδιαφερθουν αλλοι να κανουν το αναλογο θεμα

_Ατμοπλοια Εμπειρικου (γυρω στο 1930)
Embiricos Line (around 1930)
_
Embirico2.jpg Embiricos.jpg

_Ατμοπλοια McDowall & Barbour
McDowall & Barbour Line 
_

McDowall2.jpgMcDowall3.jpgMcDowall.jpg

*Ελληνικη Εταιρεια Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων (Παληου)
Palios Line

*Palios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ατμοπλοια Παγασητικου (Αντωνοπουλου)
Pagasitikos Line

_Pagashitkios.jpg

_Ατμοπλοια Αγγελατου
Aggelatos Line

_Aggel.jpg

Ατμοπλοια Μανουηλιδη
Manouilides Line

Manouilides.jpg

*Ατμοπλοια Σαμου (Ιγγλεση)
Samos Shipping Company (Igglesis Line)

*Igglesh.jpg Igglesh2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, άνοιξες ένα πολύ ωραίο θέμα και θα προσπαθήσω να συνεισφέρω σε αυτό.

Για ένα τα παρακάτω δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος, μιας και μου φαίνονται ίδια (από τις φωτογραφίες). Υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα οτι τα πλοία του ΜακΝτούαλ περάσαν στην ΑΕΕΘΕ οπότε και πιθανότατα υιοθετήσαν τα σινιάλα της. ¶ρα αυτό το σινιάλο με το μαίανδρο να το είχαν τα πλοία πριν ή μετά την απορόφηση τους στην ΑΕΕΘΕ;




> _Ατμοπλοια McDowall & Barbour_
> _McDowall & Barbour Line_ 
> 
> McDowall2.jpgMcDowall3.jpgMcDowall.jpg





> *Ελληνικη Εταιρεια Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων (Παληου)*
> _Palios Line_
> 
> Palios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, άνοιξες ένα πολύ ωραίο θέμα και θα προσπαθήσω να συνεισφέρω σε αυτό.
> 
> Για ένα τα παρακάτω δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος, μιας και μου φαίνονται ίδια (από τις φωτογραφίες). Υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα οτι τα πλοία του ΜακΝτούαλ περάσαν στην ΑΕΕΘΕ οπότε και πιθανότατα υιοθετήσαν τα σινιάλα της. ¶ρα αυτό το σινιάλο με το μαίανδρο να το είχαν τα πλοία πριν ή μετά την απορόφηση τους στην ΑΕΕΘΕ;


Μπορει και να εχεις δικιο, αν και εξω αλλα σινιαλα για την ΑΕΕΘΕ (ισως μεταγενεστερα). Τα σινιαλα που δειχνω εδω ειναι απο το 1914−1918

----------


## babis nic

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ.ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ.ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ Η.Π.Α ΜΕΤΑΞΥ
1890 ΚΑΙ 1930.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Φιλε babis nic νομίζω πως αυτό το θέμα εδώ θα σε βοηθήσει. Στην ίδια ενότητα θα βρεις και άλλα σχετικά θέματα, π.χ. αυτό.

----------

